
What the US gets wrong about China's public trust system a.k.a. “social credit” - jmarinez
https://www.pri.org/stories/2019-07-29/what-western-media-got-wrong-about-china-s-social-credit-system
======
jmarinez
The propaganda machine is in full effect, not in Russia but in the US. For any
possible scenario Americans might come up with for China or anyone else for
dystopian surveillance systems, they should look no further than America
itself. Chinese government involvement with Huawei -> 3 letter agency desks at
Facebook and Google (let's not forget their funding as well). Uighur's prisons
in the west -> immigration camps and mistreatment in the US. Meddling of
elections by Russia -> assassinations and policy warfare by the US.

It's time for the US to respect the principles in which it was founded on.
Respect the sovereignty of others and "live and let live."

